# Sgt Andrew J. Doiron, PPCLI & CSOR - 06 Mar 2015



## cupper (7 Mar 2015)

Just released a few minutes ago. Rest in Peace Sergeant.  

*Canadian Armed Forces member killed by friendly fire in Iraq*

http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=945669&tp=1



> OTTAWA—A Canadian Armed Forces soldier was killed yesterday, March 6th, 2015 in Iraq at approximately 3:50 p.m. local Ottawa time in a friendly fire incident when members of the Special Operations Forces were mistakenly engaged by Iraqi Kurdish forces following their return to an observation post behind the front lines.
> 
> Killed in action was Sergeant Andrew Joseph Doiron, from the Canadian Special Operations Regiment, based at Garrison Petawawa, Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2015)

Breaking now ...  

My condolences to the family, friends and fellow brothers in arms of Sergeant Andrew Doiron. A good man gone too soon. I will remember you. 



http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-soldier-killed-by-friendly-fire-in-iraq-1.2268817



> A Canadian soldier has been killed in a friendly fire incident in Iraq.
> 
> Sgt. Andrew Joseph Doiron was killed Friday, after members of the Canadian Forces were mistakenly engaged by Iraqi Kurdish forces, the Department of Defence said in a statement Saturday. Doiron was based out of the Garrison Petawawa in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Mar 2015)

Very sad to read this news.  My deepest condolences to his family and comrades.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Mar 2015)

RIP Sgt.

On behalf of the Rifles and Camerons, we send our condolences.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Mar 2015)

Rest now Warrior.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Mar 2015)

Your mission is over, Rest In Peace


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2015)

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends, and hopes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Mar 2015)

RIP


----------



## rmc_wannabe (7 Mar 2015)

Rest in Peace, brother. You will be remembered. Audeamus


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Mar 2015)

Requiescat in Pace.


----------



## Blake Castelein (7 Mar 2015)

Please forgive my ignorance, but how dim must the Kurdish forces be to mistake highly and well equipped spec ops for a bunch of ragtag ISIS fighters? I hope they properly deal with those who are guilty. 

  RIP Sgt. Doiron, and thank you for your service. Hoping for a speedy recovery to those injured.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Mar 2015)

RIP Sgt Doiron. 

Thoughts and prayers to his family, colleagues and friends.  Heartfelt wishes for speedy and full recovery by Sgt Doiron's injured comrades.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Mar 2015)

My condolences to the family,comrades of SGT Doiron.

http://www.stripes.com/news/americas/canadian-military-adviser-killed-in-friendly-fire-in-iraq-1.333243


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Mar 2015)

Blake Castelein said:
			
		

> Please forgive my ignorance, but how dim must the Kurdish forces be to mistake highly and well equipped spec ops for a bunch of ragtag ISIS fighters? I hope they properly deal with those who are guilty.
> 
> RIP Sgt. Doiron, and thank you for your service. Hoping for a speedy recovery to those injured.



Having almost been shot by my own troops (they claim accidentally, of course  ;D) in the past, I can personally attest to the fact that the passage of friendly lines by patrols during a time of war is a very risky endeavour, which seems to be the case in this tragedy. 

I can imagine that the differences in language and other SOPs in this conflict make operations like this even more tenuous.

If you want to blame someone, I'd blame ISIS for creating this situation.


----------



## Blake Castelein (8 Mar 2015)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Having almost been shot by my own troops (they claim accidentally, of course  ;D) in the past, I can personally attest to the fact that the passage of friendly lines by patrols during a time of war is a very risky endeavour, which seems to be the case in this tragedy.
> 
> I can imagine that the differences in language and other SOPs in this conflict make operations like this even more tenuous.
> 
> If you want to blame someone, I'd blame ISIS for creating this situation.


Okay thank you, I understand it a bit better now. (I hope that they really didn't mean to shoot you  ;D)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Mar 2015)

RIP Sergeant.


----------



## GreenWood (8 Mar 2015)

R.I.P


----------



## cryco (8 Mar 2015)

Sad news. RIP Sgt Doiron.


----------



## McG (9 Mar 2015)

Sgt Doiron.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Mar 2015)

From Kuwait today.  

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_eng.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=67783&site=combatcamera


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Mar 2015)

More photos from Kuwait:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Mar 2015)

(cont'd)


----------



## McG (9 Mar 2015)

The Multicam photos are from Iraq.  The previously linked arid CADPAT photos are Kuiwait.


----------



## Cloud Cover (12 Mar 2015)

Sad pictures. He has some tough and determined looking mates bringing him home.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Mar 2015)

This from The Canadian Press:


> A Canadian soldier killed in Iraq will be buried in the Beechwood National Military Cemetery on Saturday.
> 
> Sgt. Andrew Doiron died last week in what is being called a friendly fire incident.
> 
> ...


More, from Ottawa media:


> .... A visitation will be held for Sgt. Doiron Friday evening at the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, while a funeral service will be held Saturday at 11 a.m. at the Notre-Dame Cathedral on Sussex Drive.
> 
> Doiron’s family, including his parents Raymond and Peggy, and sister Lindsay, will then attend a service at the National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> The soldier’s family has requested that people show their support by making a memorial donation to the Wounded Warrior Foundation, in lieu of flowers ....


And from the Beechwood obit (also attached):


> .... Family will be receiving condolences on Friday, March 13, 2015 from 7pm to 9pm at the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa. Funeral Services will be on Saturday, March 14, 2015 at 11am at the Notre-Dame Cathedral, 385 Sussex Drive, Ottawa. Services will be followed by interment in the National Military Cemetery of the Canadian Forces. In lieu of flowers, family ask that memorial donations be made to the Wounded Warrior Foundation (woundedwarriors.ca)
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Mar 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> From Kuwait today.
> 
> http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/netpub/server.np?find&catalog=photos&template=detail_eng.np&field=itemid&op=matches&value=67783&site=combatcamera



RIP Sgt Doiron; a year ago today, CAF and Coalition members paid their respects to Sgt Doiron on his way back to Canada one last time.

*Audeamus*


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> RIP Sgt Doiron; a year ago today, CAF and Coalition members paid their respects to Sgt Doiron on his way back to Canada one last time.
> 
> *Audeamus*


----------

